# The "PLAY BOW" they do as an invitation to play :-D



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie does that too. I didn't think anything of it other than its his cue that he wants to play. Lol. Thanks for sharing!!! I really enjoy Lou. He is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you!! Lou is a she :beauty:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

very cute!!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Cute!
I love a good play bow pose. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall wants to come play with Lou!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I love a bow-wow's play bow!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Chagall wants to come play with Lou!


I bet they would have tons of fun together!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cammie loves to play! Bob has other ideas about what to do with a visiting golden retriever (he is such a bad boy!).


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

peppersb said:


> Cammie loves to play! Bob has other ideas about what to do with a visiting golden retriever (he is such a bad boy!).


Love love love these pictures!! such cute 'play bows' :-D soooo adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

peppersb said:


> Cammie loves to play! Bob has other ideas about what to do with a visiting golden retriever (he is such a bad boy!).


:rockon: rock on, bob!!! LOL!


----------

